# Dominance problem..have you ever seen



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

In a muti dog home have you ever encounterd a young Dog starting to dominate the bitches in the pack ???? I have been watching my own bull terriers, i have a young 8month old tri color boy whos huge and dont he know it at 30kg  hes eating like horse and unlike my older boy,this young dog wont let the bitches muscle in and take his food !
Infact hes the one starting to get above his station  if he wants it he will take it  dont matter weather its food/toys or anything 
I was allways brought up to beleve that bitches will allways be the boss ,but this boy has other ideas 
Any thoughts anyone???


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

come on...................?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

give people chance its only been a few min's


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> come on...................?


Thinking on this one garry - we have never had a dog be dominant over the bitches so will need to dig deep into the gray matter


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have never had that before either but my 9 month old is trying it on with my bitches


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Garry think you need 'Mr Dog Physcology Centre' LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, perhaps he thinks hes a bitch


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thinking on this one garry - we have never had a dog be dominant over the bitches so will need to dig deep into the gray matter


Dominance maybe a strong word,lets just say they cant mess him about like they can the old boy whos 8 yrs!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

One problem with him is he is now reaching the 'teenage' stage was he doing this before the last bitch was in season ? His hormones are now probably raging!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

same can be said for most male teens


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> same can be said for most male teens


Can't remember that far back - says she leaning on zimmer frame


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, best forgotten I think, I'm so glad I'm not a teenager anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Garry..I understand what ur saying, As a bully owner the same as u i know where your coming from, i myself have experienced this with my bullys, My solid brindle bitch being the one who wants to be top dog, She started alot of fights because of this, She seems to have it in for my older staffy for some reason and she has done since she reached the year old mark, Shes not been to bad lately but i have now got the trouble of my ethel trying to be top dog and she is doing a pretty good job of it aswell except for when she's up against my solid brindle and there is no telling who will end up top dog outta them 2.

Anyways if you wanna pm me we can chat abit more about this and the kind of worrys you and i have got or had


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Garry..I understand what ur saying, As a bully owner the same as u i know where your coming from, i myself have experienced this with my bullys, My solid brindle bitch being the one who wants to be top dog, She started alot of fights because of this, She seems to have it in for my older staffy for some reason and she has done since she reached the year old mark, Shes not been to bad lately but i have now got the trouble of my ethel trying to be top dog and she is doing a pretty good job of it aswell except for when she's up against my solid brindle and there is no telling who will end up top dog outta them 2.
> 
> Anyways if you wanna pm me we can chat abit more about this and the kind of worrys you and i have got or had


believe me or not but its the smallest one of mine who seems to be the guv'ner ,the little fawn bitch Sasha  But the big young tri dog is starting to test the depth of the water with the rest ,if you know what i mean !
And usually at meal times  so i have started feeding him last and making a point of it ! 
Cant have him hurting the little princesses! their my girls


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lets hope you showing him who is top dog will help  sometime once a dog passes this awkward age they will start to calm dow again and settle back into the pack but only if they are not allowed to get away with their behaviour, such as the food dominace issue which as you saidyou are dealing with already


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I always feed my old crab first seeing she was first in my home (14 years iv'e had her) , Then it goes down in age with the rest.
Ethel has copped a good few tellings off for trying to be incharge and i must admit she is paying attention but she does try the odd snidey bite as my old girl walks past and she don't get away with it thats for sure...The lil mare 

Keep an eye on the sittuation gaz because you would'nt wanna fight breaking out and having them all jump in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I always feed my old crab first seeing she was first in my home (14 years iv'e had her) , Then it goes down in age with the rest.
> Ethel has copped a good few tellings off for trying to be incharge and i must admit she is paying attention but she does try the odd snidey bite as my old girl walks past and she don't get away with it thats for sure...The lil mare
> 
> Keep an eye on the sittuation gaz because you would'nt wanna fight breaking out and having them all jump in.


Thats exactly what my fawn bitch does , I am firm with her and when i catch being like it she gets a jab in the neck ! wich has worked in all fairness ! But you cant be there all the time can ya !?No wonder none of my other dogs like playing with her i bet they think fcuk you ,you nasty little cow


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> Thats exactly what my fawn bitch does , I am firm with her and when i catch being like it she gets a jab in the neck ! wich has worked in all fairness ! But you cant be there all the time can ya !?No wonder none of my other dogs like playing with her i bet they think fcuk you ,you nasty little cow


LOL there is always one, my one being ethel, I have found this in alot of ebt's, They seem to be a very dominant breed and very jealous of other dogs if one is getting petted, Well thats what iv'e found myself.

I have to keep a big eye on ethel coz she is very snidey when the others walk past, Ive now got to the point where 2 are in the kitchen and 2 in the living area, i then change them over and they gets turns, I did this just incase she trys to be bossy and a big fight breaks out, 2 are better to part then 4  This way has worked out ok but she still trys her luck now and then and then she cops a good telling off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL there is always one, my one being ethel, I have found this in alot of ebt's, They seem to be a very dominant breed and very jealous of other dogs if one is getting petted, Well thats what iv'e found myself.
> 
> I have to keep a big eye on ethel coz she is very snidey when the others walk past, Ive now got to the point where 2 are in the kitchen and 2 in the living area, i then change them over and they gets turns, I did this just incase she trys to be bossy and a big fight breaks out, 2 are better to part then 4  This way has worked out ok but she still trys her luck now and then and then she cops a good telling off.


I am going through exactly the same as what your going though ,so your not alone mate  Ive seen my Sasha give those little snidey bites  I am sure the little cow looks around to see if i am watching her


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> I am going through exactly the same as what your going though ,so your not alone mate  Ive seen my Sasha give those little snidey bites  I am sure the little cow looks around to see if i am watching her


It seems to be our spilt brats acting up lol..The f,ers


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> It seems to be our spilt brats acting up lol..The f,ers


when am i gonna see this picture of you and your first bull terrier dog???


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking for it, I will find it  i ain't posting it on an open forum tho, I look really terrible, Worse then i do now lol, Oh well the good thing about the pic is the dog in it lol 

Edited..update...iv'e found the picture


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok sod it, i'm putting it up for all to laugh at lol.
i know i look like a lezbian or a boy in this pic so don't take the piss hehehe, It was taken like 20 odd years ago lol.
He quite a size for a dog at 6 months of age


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ok sod it, i'm putting it up for all to laugh at lol.
> i know i look like a lezbian in this pic so don't take the piss hehehe, It was taken like 20 odd years ago lol.
> He quite a size for a dog at 6 months of age


oh yeah hes got a lovely head on him ! I got a soft spot for white dogs ! How olds the pic??


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

i was 14-15 years old in the pic so its well over 20 odd years old. 
on the back it says 1985. and sams age which was 6 months old 
i love the whites best  Specially the white boys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i was 14-15 years old in the pic so its well over 20 odd years old.
> on the back it says 1985. and sams age which was 6 months old
> i love the whites best  Specially the white boys.


jugding by that photo you must be quite a good looking women then


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> jugding by that photo you must be quite a good looking women then


Don't take the piss lol.

You have seen a recent pic of me and for some reason i get the feeling you don't believe its me...am i right?  Com'on be honest


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Don't take the piss lol.
> 
> You have seen a recent pic of me and for some reason i get the feeling you don't believe its me...am i right?  Com'on be honest


If I posted one of me at the same age as you they would not believe I was the same person either !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> If I posted one of me at the same age as you they would not believe I was the same person either !!!!


HEHE its mad how much we change from way back then, if u see me now u would not even think it was the same person 
at all.

Its amazing what eyebrowe pluckers do and a bit of hair dye along with a new style lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Don't take the piss lol.
> 
> You have seen a recent pic of me and for some reason i get the feeling you don't believe its me...am i right?  Com'on be honest


Are you fishing for a complement ??? If that other photo is you then yes ,i would say yes you look a good sort


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> Are you fishing for a complement ??? If that other photo is you then yes ,i would say yes you look a good sort


Fishing for compliments..omg no, Take it from me if u met me you would know right away im not that sort of person to fish for complements...and omg..u said if the other photo is me  see, U don't bloody well think its me  Why would i lie about something like that? its silly.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> HEHE its mad how much we change from way back then, if u see me now u would not even think it was the same person
> at all.
> 
> Its amazing what eyebrowe pluckers do and a bit of hair dye along with a new style lol.


Have you seen what I look like after a trip to the hairdressers today









Think it suits me


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Fishing for compliments..omg no, Take it from me if u met me you would know right away im not that sort of person to fish for complements...and omg..u said if the other photo is me  see, U don't bloody well think its me  Why would i lie about something like that? its silly.


hay calm down will ya  you dont act very nice when sombody pays you a complement do ya 
Post that picture again let me have a better look of ya!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> Have you seen what I look like after a trip to the hairdressers today
> 
> View attachment 2423
> 
> ...


Beautifull  Loving the red hair


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> hay calm down will ya  you dont act very nice when sombody pays you a complement do ya
> Post that picture again let me have a better look of ya!


PISS OFF   And i mean that in the nicest possible way


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Beautifull  Loving the red hair


Thanks really pleased with the new look


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Beautifull  Loving the red hair


have i upset you !??? It was suposed to be a compliment


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thanks really pleased with the new look


Yes i must admit, I do like the white powder..may well invest insome if it makes u look that good 


garryd said:


> have i upset you !??? It was suposed to be a compliment


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thought it was a look that may get me noticed at Crufts do you think so


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thought it was a look that may get me noticed at Crufts do you think so


Lol OHHH YESSS it will deffo get u noticed alrite


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes i must admit, I do like the white powder..may well invest insome if it makes u look that good


i have tryed to find that pic you had up of yourself but cant seem to find it 
i said you looked a good sort in the photo ,so what did i say wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> i have tryed to find that pic you had up of yourself but cant seem to find it
> i said you looked a good sort in the photo ,so what did i say wrong


LOL im not pissed off, And im not pissed of if u did or did'nt say i looked ok, even if u said i was ugly as sin i would'nt giv a poo coz everyone don't like the look of everybody they see 

I'm just wondering why u don't think its me in the pic, Is it coz u imagined me being grey, Balding or wrinkled at nearly 38 years of age? Grey is there i can tell u that much, Amazing what hair dye does these days


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL im not pissed off, And im not pissed of if u did or did'nt say i looked ok, even if u said i was ugly as sin i would'nt giv a poo coz everyone don't like the look of everybody they see
> 
> I'm just wondering why u don't think its me in the pic, Is it coz u imagined me being grey, Balding or wrinkled at nearly 38 years of age? Grey is there i can tell u that much, Amazing what hair dye does these days


Well i must have looked at the wrong picture then mate ,as the photo i looked at the women looked about 28-29  and dident look a bad sort


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> Well i must have looked at the wrong picture then mate ,as the photo i looked at the women looked about 28-29  and dident look a bad sort


Believe me..if you see me in the morning time or without makeup then i think u would say the opposite of what u ave just writ.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Believe me..if you see me in the morning time or without makeup then i think u would say the opposite of what u ave just writ.


well lets let me keep that picture in my head yeah I am now giving up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> well lets let me keep that picture in my head yeah


what..me wiv no makeup on  (joke) my son has says im one ugly f,er in the mornings  Least he's honest lol.

Garry has given up  ITSA MIRACLE  take note everybody


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> what..me wiv no makeup on  (joke) my son has says im one ugly f,er in the mornings  Least he's honest lol.
> 
> Garry has given up  ITSA MIRACLE  take note everybody


Women theres usualy no hope on pleaseing them


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> Women theres usualy no hope on pleaseing them


LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

just out of interest garry how old do you think I am


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> just out of interest garry how old do you think I am


Mid 40s.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> just out of interest garry how old do you think I am


21


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Mid 40s.....


Is that cos i told you or are have you got a crystal ball (singular ) LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> 21


You are my bestest friend now cos you nice to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> Is that cos i told you or are have you got a crystal ball (singular ) LOL


Well being a true romany gypsy ,you should all know i can tell your fourtunes


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> You are my bestest friend now cos you nice to me


NP


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Well being a true romany gypsy ,you should all know i can tell your fourtunes


babytashi wants to know are you phsycic


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> You are my bestest friend now cos you nice to me


Aint i your friend nomore then Right thats it i am off to bed


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> babytashi wants to know are you phsycic


tell her i am to tryerd for her tonight!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> Aint i your friend nomore then Right thats it i am off to bed


Don't forget to take your make up off garry 

A hauntiing has just started..imma gonna drag my ass down and watch it  toodle pip


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Aint i your friend nomore then Right thats it i am off to bed


You know you will always be my friend you are my supreme dream hun


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Don't forget to take your make up off garry
> 
> A hauntiing has just started..imma gonna drag my ass down and watch it  toodle pip


night speak tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Don't forget to take your make up off garry
> 
> A hauntiing has just started..imma gonna drag my ass down and watch it  toodle pip


goodnight mate !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Now I feel left out


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Now I feel left out


Have to make it up to you somehow then cos we don't want you to feel left out


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, I will think of something LOL


----------



## DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTRE (Feb 11, 2008)

alright garry mate! listen, if a dog is over dominant like ivor is! possesive over toys and food etc, and with ability to control and dominate a pack of four! it doesnt matter if hes a dog or a bitch. 

Ivor is coming into contact with females and will be hormonal at 8 mths also, trying to establish his place in the pack. 

Soultion..... although you might think your the pack leader, ivor is pack leader, he might fear you, if you tell him what to do, but he might not respect you. Pack leaders are feared and respected, but alot more repected than feared! you need to reastablish your role as alpha male in the house, and ivor by the sounds of things will take beta, but you need to be top.

ring me mate if this doesnt make sence


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTRE said:


> alright garry mate! listen, if a dog is over dominant like ivor is! possesive over toys and food etc, and with ability to control and dominate a pack of four! it doesnt matter if hes a dog or a bitch.
> 
> Ivor is coming into contact with females and will be hormonal at 8 mths also, trying to establish his place in the pack.
> 
> ...


The bitces are now back on top mate ! i can only stop it when i see it!.and hope that carrys on when i am not there !


----------

